# Mummy Makeup/Costume ideas



## Dr. Acula (Sep 14, 2009)

I am new to HF but am an avid Halloween enthusiast. I travel to Salem, MA, to what I believe is the Halloween Capital of the world each year to celebrate with a bang. I'll have to post some of my props I've made in the prop section but what I'm looking for here are some great ideas/links/pics to a solid and professional looking mummy. I'm not one for store bought costumes, I am no stranger to stage makeup and prosthetics but have never attempted a mummy before. My girlfriend is going as anak sun amun from the Mummy trilogy and I dismissed the idea of shaving my head to look like Imhotep. So any and all help would be much appreciated. Thanks.
- Dr. Acula


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

Why shave the head? use a bald cap


----------



## Dr. Acula (Sep 14, 2009)

Imhotep is a lame costume. I want to do the mummy but can't find any good costumes online that are not cheesey or fake looking.


----------



## zleviticus (Sep 11, 2009)

imohtep is not lame. you could do a "in transition" costume where part is mummy and part is not. prosthetics on face for the old rotten flesh and such. Maybe with some scarabs on your cheek or going in an out of you cheek. I know joann fabrics here sells a gauze type material that would be perfect for the wraps of a mummy. Especially if they were tea dyed.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

How about a Karloff mummy with cotton and collodion(or latex) makeup?


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

I did a mummy one year. Actually wrapped in MILES of cloth strips... took a couple of hours. To suffer for the "art" I actually took pottery slip and covered myself head to toe. After it dried my exposed skin looked exactly like Karloff, but man was I uncomfortable. Not to mention limited in range of motion and leaving dirt on everything but man it was effective. LOL


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

this looks like a good start, the face appliance is listed at this link and if you scroll down they have a costume that looks pretty authentic. 

Reel FX: Mummy Latex Appliance Kit: Halloween Store


----------

